# Cyp. parviflorum var parviflorum



## Chuck (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the largest yellow cyp I have in the garden. It is grown in a pot that normally is sunk into the ground. I moved the pot inside to take photos. The petals are 3.75 inches long and the flower is 5 inches across. Unfortunately it has produced only one new lead each year.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2012)

fantastic!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice, but kind of looks like var. pubescens to me.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 15, 2012)

That's awesome, the twisty petals are terrific! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats a great one I like this nearly yellow pubescens.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely. It looks like you're growing it in prairie sod!


----------



## Chuck (Jun 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice, but kind of looks like var. pubescens to me.


 You are right, Kevin, it is. My bad. This is what you call a "brain fart". Can't change the title line in the post.


Chuck


----------



## newbud (Jun 15, 2012)

Gawd that's a beautiful orchid. And to think I should be able to grow one in my backyard. Are these cold weather hardy?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! Maybe I'll try these someday.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 15, 2012)

newbud said:


> Gawd that's a beautiful orchid. And to think I should be able to grow one in my backyard. Are these cold weather hardy?



Thanks for the comment.

I'm no expert but here is a reply to your question posted by Joe in the threat "My Cyps 2012"
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25734

The question originally Posted by newbud 
Great looking cyps Joe...do you think they would grow in Tennessee? I live in the mountains on the Georgia border and would like to start a cyp garden. I have acuales growing there so far but they are indigenous. I know they like cold in the winter and it goes down into the 20's F. here. What do you'all think/

Joe's reply

"I'm sure they'd be fine. As long as you get at least 3 months of winter where temps are at or near freezing, you can grow Cyps. Most species and hybrids grow in USDA zones 2-8, and sometimes even 9."
________


----------



## John M (Jun 15, 2012)

That is a VERY beautiful clone!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2012)

Just judging from what is all growing in the pot - did this plant originate from the wild? Maybe try repotting it and cleaning out all the other 'stuff'. They might be competing for nutrients with your Cyp.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Just judging from what is all growing in the pot - did this plant originate from the wild? Maybe try repotting it and cleaning out all the other 'stuff'. They might be competing for nutrients with your Cyp.



I'm pretty sure Chuck is just trying to simulate the plant's natural habitat in the pot - I highly doubt he dug it out of the ground. He's a very accomplished orchidist and knows what he's doing, not to worry!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

Joe: I'm not trying to accuse anyone of anything. I just like to find out where people in Canada get their Cyps, since they are not easy to find for sale. Rescuing plants from certain death in the wild is comendable - from the looks of it, I was wondering if it was. To add to that, the yellow lady slippers in Alberta that I have seen have a very high veriability, much more than we have here, so on that note, it would be interesting to know if it was sourced locally.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Joe: I'm not trying to accuse anyone of anything. I just like to find out where people in Canada get their Cyps, since they are not easy to find for sale. Rescuing plants from certain death in the wild is comendable - from the looks of it, I was wondering if it was. To add to that, the yellow lady slippers in Alberta that I have seen have a very high veriability, much more than we have here, so on that note, it would be interesting to know if it was sourced locally.



Are parviflorums hard to find in Manitoba? They are very easy to find here.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Kevin and Joe,

Actually I did dig this and several other plants from the edge of a hay field in central Alberta near the town I grew up in with the permission of the land owner who had transplanted several into her yard as well. The field has since been cultivated and the remaining plants lost, I assume. Unfortunately the land owner was unable to contact me before the field was worked or I could have saved a lot more. There are still a lot of plants outside the fence bordering some railroad tracks at the location, so the population is still healthy there.

Thank you, Joe, for the kind comments.



Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

If you mean to buy, then yes, they are hard to find, unless you don't mind supporting the digging of wild plants. I only know of one nursery that is selling seed-grown and divisions of the yellows. Alberta is fortunate to have both Hole's and Garden Slippers to bet your Cyps from. Do you know where Hole's gets their native species Cyps? 

For in the wild, we don't have parviflorum var. parviflorum. I think that variety is only in the East. We have millions of var. pubescens and var. makasin, though. They are very easy to find. Can't say I've seen one quite like this one, though. If I am ever fortunate to find an area that is about to be developed that has Cyps, I would get them from there.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Hi Kevin and Joe,
> 
> Actually I did dig this and several other plants from the edge of a hay field in central Alberta near the town I grew up in with the permission of the land owner who had transplanted several into her yard as well. The field has since been cultivated and the remaining plants lost, I assume. Unfortunately the land owner was unable to contact me before the field was worked or I could have saved a lot more. There are still a lot of plants outside the fence bordering some railroad tracks at the location, so the population is still healthy there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation, Chuck. Sorry if you took offense to any of my comments.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin next time I hear about an area in Winnipeg with cyps being developed, I'll let you know. Might be one this month. (sad face)


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Hi Kevin and Joe,
> 
> Actually I did dig this and several other plants from the edge of a hay field in central Alberta near the town I grew up in with the permission of the land owner who had transplanted several into her yard as well. The field has since been cultivated and the remaining plants lost, I assume. Unfortunately the land owner was unable to contact me before the field was worked or I could have saved a lot more. There are still a lot of plants outside the fence bordering some railroad tracks at the location, so the population is still healthy there.
> 
> ...



That is interesting to hear, and I agree with Kevin that rescuing wild plants that would otherwise be destroyed is commendable. For those who haven't followed my posts, I actually have some rescued Amerorchis in my yard.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> If you mean to buy, then yes, they are hard to find, unless you don't mind supporting the digging of wild plants. I only know of one nursery that is selling seed-grown and divisions of the yellows. Alberta is fortunate to have both Hole's and Garden Slippers to bet your Cyps from. Do you know where Hole's gets their native species Cyps?
> 
> For in the wild, we don't have parviflorum var. parviflorum. I think that variety is only in the East. We have millions of var. pubescens and var. makasin, though. They are very easy to find. Can't say I've seen one quite like this one, though. If I am ever fortunate to find an area that is about to be developed that has Cyps, I would get them from there.



I meant to buy.

Unfortunately Hole's is not the nursery it used to be and no longer has much of a selection of rare and interesting plants. I could go into quite a bit of detail about that but I won't, although I will say their former perennials manager, Bob Stadnyk, is now working with me at Greenland Garden Centre. At the risk of sounding cynical (I am), they decided to take the greedy route and build a ridiculous complex that is less garden centre and more a monument to living life in excess. They now mostly stock overpriced bedding plants.

Having said that, Hole's still sells reginae and pubescens, which are both sourced from Vanstone Nurseries in Manitoba. I'm surprised that your local nurseries don't carry those species since there is a grower right on your doorstep that can supply them. Maybe you should bring that to their attention!


----------



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Chuck. Sorry if you took offense to any of my comments.



No offence taken, Kevin.

I visit about 15 sites in mid June about half of which are on private land. The larger sites contain hundreds of plants, the smallest site might have twenty. The land owners are often amazed that anyone is interested in their little yellow flowers. One of the farmers, George, (who was a friend of my older sisters when they were young) has now set up a small fenced reserve in his pasture land and moves any plants he finds in his pasture to his reserve to protect them from his grazing cattle. He has a very nice collection of plants now and he proudly shows them to any visitors. He says he won't sell any but he does give a few divisions away each year. I suspect the recipients are mostly women. George can be randy old bachelor at times.

But, on the other side of the coin, bordering George's land is a provincial park where there is a large population of plants. Some of these plants have particularly dark long twisted petals. They are wonderful. That part of the park is closed now for the month of June to protect the several thousand plants. Some goof ball started bringing bus tours to see the plants and theft became a problem. 

I think engendering respect in private land owners for the plants will do a lot to protect them even if in some cases, when the landowners find that the plants have some value, the plants are then treated as a commodity. 


Looking forward to seeing you in September.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

Kyle said:


> Kevin next time I hear about an area in Winnipeg with cyps being developed, I'll let you know. Might be one this month. (sad face)



Thanks Kyle! I agree with the sad face.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

Chuck said:


> No offence taken, Kevin.
> 
> I visit about 15 sites in mid June about half of which are on private land. The larger sites contain hundreds of plants, the smallest site might have twenty. The land owners are often amazed that anyone is interested in their little yellow flowers. One of the farmers, George, (who was a friend of my older sisters when they were young) has now set up a small fenced reserve in his pasture land and moves any plants he finds in his pasture to his reserve to protect them from his grazing cattle. He has a very nice collection of plants now and he proudly shows them to any visitors. He says he won't sell any but he does give a few divisions away each year. I suspect the recipients are mostly women. George can be randy old bachelor at times.
> 
> ...



Very interesting - thanks for the info. You actually have a park that closes areas to protect orchids? Wow - very impressive.

Yes, whenever there is a dollar value in something, ethics go out the window. Just yesterday a friend of mine was out doing some orchid photography when all he saw were holes in the ground where the plants used to be! He actually saw a person digging reginae, but, what can you do? You can't regulate common sense. 

I, too look forward to seeing you in Sept. Should be great!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2012)

if it's not tied down, someone will take it. I also echo that it's likely a pubescens or a native cross between pubescens, makasin and maybe one of the other native northern cyps, because it does look a little 'different' than the yellows we have here in the northeast. though, in one spot where I've posted pics of yellows, you can find all shapes and sizes, plus plants with lots of red to very little red, within feet of each other


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the most impressive cyp pubescens that I have seen in person!


----------

